# Gentoo Linux loosing my disk

## divined

Hello everybody

  Some time now I have been experiencing this every odd problem with my Gentoo system. While everything seems to be working fine when I leave my system on for quite a long time, when I go back to use it I cannot log on using ssh. As a matter of fact my whole filesystem is nowhere to be found. The machine is still responding to ICMP requests and still acts as a router from memory. But the only way to log on and see my filesystem is to reset it. 

  Could this be some case of my discs going to power save mode and not waking up or might it be some other hardware problem with the system?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Output of 

```
fdisk -l
```

 and 

```
mount
```

 in this case.

Powerdown of harddisks can be disabled by using hdparm.

----------

